

Atheists Unite:  Atheists unite and come together for our own community. - geekam
http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/atheists-unite

======
Metatron
Oh look another group of Atheists are taking the piss out of Christianity
again in order to prove some kind of point. Wooo...

You're an Atheist, you're not a special snowflake, you're not part of a
religious community, nor an anti-community. Live your life as you want others
to live theirs, be an example, don't make petty crowdfunded projects that
undermine the beliefs of others. That's one hell of a bad example to be
setting.

